
Ask HN: PHP 7 local development server? - progrm
What&#x27;s the easiest way to get that going? I&#x27;m not a fan of WAMP any other options to get the AMP stack on a Mac book pro?
======
davidspiess
I would say, go with vagrant and laravels homestead box, which comes with PHP
7 already. The documentation is great, so you should be up and running in less
then an hour.

------
fnoobor
use the built-in webserver: php -S localhost:8000

------
shadowdroid
Vagrant.

